# Emerald Pleco...can't find any info



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

hey i just bought an emerald pleco...had to have it! it looked too stunning not to. but i can't find any information about it...the main thing i wanna know is how big it gets but i still always like to read up on the fish i have to make sure i take the best care of them. 

anyone know anything about these guys or know where i can find out?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Is an Emerald Pleco the same thing as a Green Phantom Pleco??


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Is an Emerald Pleco the same thing as a Green Phantom Pleco??


+one Green Phantom L200 Pleco might try www.planetcatfish


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks! that's perfect


----------

